
Two german soldiers survived 6 years buried alive in food warehouse? - golergka
https://cdnc.ucr.edu/cgi-bin/cdnc?a=d&d=MT19510618.2.5
======
miles
Link is down at the moment. Here is Google's cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:u-HHalu...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:u-HHaluHXOcJ:https://cdnc.ucr.edu/cgi-
bin/cdnc%3Fa%3Dd%26d%3DMT19510618.2.5&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

Though it looks like a hoax:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/5xeg7u/what_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/5xeg7u/what_evidence_is_available_that_the_german/dehsxbq/)

~~~
dang
OK, we added a question mark to the title.

